# Macbook Pro fin 2014 - Windows 7 carte graphique VGA standard



## droyze (28 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Macbook Pro fin 2013 sous El Capitan.

J'ai installé via Bootcamp Windows 7 Pro 64Bits en prenant soin de télécharger les pilote bootcamp que j'ai mis à la racine de la clé comme c'était indiqué.

Au premier démarrage de Windows Bootcamp s'est installé mais voila ma carte graphique est une VGA Standard.

Je n'arrive pas à changer ça et de plus Windows update tourne en boucle et ne propose aucune mise a jour malgré l'installation de Internet Explorer 11 mais bon ça c'est secondaire, le plus important étant la carte graphique.

Merci de m'éclairer pour résoudre ce problème.


----------

